# Looking for players in Dundas



## steve60ca (Jul 5, 2006)

I didn't know how to start this but....I'm a 40 something guitar player looking for guys and gals in the Dundas area to jam with. I'll play anything, whether it be acoustic (love my 12 string) or electric (loud is good), country or rock. No rap or dance or death metal for me thank you very much. I do have a place to play. So if the kids are a little older now and you want to get out of the house a little bit, drop a line.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Sounds good, but Dundas is a tad far for me!


----------



## steve60ca (Jul 5, 2006)

Maybe I should have taken out an ad to buy a transporter first.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Browse bandmix.ca. The 'search'
function helps narrow it down to your
area.


----------



## steve60ca (Jul 5, 2006)

I tried bandmix.ca, but it seems to me that most are established groups looking for a drummer or a vocalist or a lead guitar etc. I'm just looking for a couple of people who just want to get out one or two nights a week and play. None of that "I don't wanna play that song" or "We have to learn these 4 new songs by friday night". Empty nesters who have that guitar in the closet for the last twenty years or have been banging the drums twice a year and now want to go further. I guess I'm looking to jam.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

that's exactly what I'm lookin to do Steve....unfortunately I'm on Oshawa - the other end of the earth


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm in Oakville pm me.


----------



## F.M.G. (Jun 9, 2008)

Y'all lookin' for a milk jugger? If not, I'm also pretty darn good at the wine glasses.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm 38 and looking to get some bass playing experience in. Time is kind of a resource I don't have much of though.

Monday nights I jam with the blues band.
Friday - Sunday are out as I usually have a Sound Gig.

That leaves Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights open, but I work alot and sometimes very late. I also have to squeeze some family time in there somewhere....

So, if you get a drummer, and you need a bass player to fill in give me a shout. I'm on the west mountain by the medowlands.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Steve, I'm in Hamilton and wouldn't mind the practice. I play acoustic although, IMO, not very well yet, getting better though.

Maybe we can work something out.


----------

